# Response From Keystone About Lack Of Models...



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

I emailed Keystone about the lack of quad bunk models and said that I knew of a lot of people who would be/are disappointed that there are no models at least listed on their website that feature the quad bunk. This was the response I got back from them:

"We do plan to build a quad bunk in our new super-lite line up. We are just trying to get through introducing a lot of new floor plans right now. Thanks"

Tim Domiano
Outback/Sydney Product Manager
Keystone RV Company
Ph:574-535-2131
Fax:574-535-1933
Cell:574-286-2817
Email:[email protected]


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

<A collective sigh of relief can be heard across the continent>


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> <A collective sigh of relief can be heard across the continent>


Perhaps now we should ask them about their color choices?!!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I wonder if they're doing this to help with the towing mileage you get. For myself, I just had an 03 Toyota Tundra "fall in my lap" practically (family really needed money, THEY set the price, and if I didn't buy it, they were going to sell for that price to someone else). I'll be looking into the very lightweight TTs, myself, to keep towing mileage from being so adversely affected.
Darlene


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeah, it sounds like it certainly won't be anything like the 31RQS in all its glory (and storage space).


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

What I've been hearing from some is the Passport line has been selling very well for Keystone. My guess is that they are looking to focus on the lightweight side of things in the Outback line too. A lot of families are ditching the big SUVs so if they want to sell them a trailer its going to need to slim down a fair amount.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

But I don't want a new "super-Lite" camper. I want an OUTBACK! Better build it with white cabinets too or I'm outta here.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

talked to a salesman over the weekend and he said, get use to the two tone cabinets


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

anne72 said:


> I emailed Keystone about the lack of quad bunk models and said that I knew of a lot of people who would be/are disappointed that there are no models at least listed on their website that feature the quad bunk. This was the response I got back from them:
> 
> "We do plan to build a quad bunk in our new super-lite line up. We are just trying to get through introducing a lot of new floor plans right now. Thanks"
> 
> ...


I'm just shocked you got a response to an email. I asked them 2 months ago for a floorplan for the 210rs and 230rs. Still waiting for a response.

I've gotten the floorplans from other sources so don't post them again.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

kyoutback said:


> I emailed Keystone about the lack of quad bunk models and said that I knew of a lot of people who would be/are disappointed that there are no models at least listed on their website that feature the quad bunk. This was the response I got back from them:
> 
> "We do plan to build a quad bunk in our new super-lite line up. We are just trying to get through introducing a lot of new floor plans right now. Thanks"
> 
> ...


I'm just shocked you got a response to an email. I asked them 2 months ago for a floorplan for the 210rs and 230rs. Still waiting for a response.

I've gotten the floorplans from other sources so don't post them again.









[/quote]

But now we all have the email address of a Keystone employee that DOES reply to email.....


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Gee, id hate for the guy to get any more descriptive....


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm betting money on a THREE tone scheme next year....







with no rear slide..







more like a pop-up hybred, single axle, no AC...........
I love my trailer,








Brian


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I think if this is true that Keystone has recognized the success and popularity of the brand that we all enjoy. I am all for a variety in the Outback Line.

I think we (my Family) is moving away from the quad bunk. We really like our 31RQS but when the 32BHDS came out we were in lust.

Hopefully one of the models the rep is talking about is equivelant to or a modification of the 32.

Well see. Exciting though. Very interesting.

Eric


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

swanny said:


> talked to a salesman over the weekend and he said, get use to the two tone cabinets


I agree with Jim!! Those two-tone cabinets are ugly enough to gag a maggot!!








I also agree with others, having been a former owner of an 07 31RQS, that there is nothing (except the 32BHDS) to compare, with all the storage space, separate private space for kids/adults, roomy living area, etc. It was definitely worth the price of diesel to tow the "home on wheels" with my beast!
Personally, I've looked at the Passport, and, unless you're very svelte, ain't no way you're taking a shower in that square thing with a CURTAIN, no less.....definitely a step-in/try to get the rest of your bootay in there.







For the tall people, I think the ceilings in these gems are like 6', maybe a slight bit more, but no way a 6'6" guy can get around comfortably.
I think they're cutting their throats. Everything is very slow in sales, right now, from homes, cars, luxury items, even SOME necessities!! "New and improved" isn't gonna make it sell any better in a "Mini-me" version!! 
I'm just biding my time to see if a TT will "fall in my lap" like my Tundra did!!







I probably will not buy new, this time, and let someone else take the huge reduction in value.
Darlene


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I think I will just keep on dragging my 28BHS for another 4 years and skip the "upgrade" all together since Keystone is encouraging me to do so.

(tap-tap-tap on microphone) "hello. Is this thing on?"


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I emailed Keystone about the lack of quad bunk models and said that I knew of a lot of people who would be/are disappointed that there are no models at least listed on their website that feature the quad bunk. This was the response I got back from them:
> 
> "We do plan to build a quad bunk in our new super-lite line up. We are just trying to get through introducing a lot of new floor plans right now. Thanks"
> 
> ...


I'm just shocked you got a response to an email. I asked them 2 months ago for a floorplan for the 210rs and 230rs. Still waiting for a response.

I've gotten the floorplans from other sources so don't post them again.









[/quote]

But now we all have the email address of a Keystone employee that DOES reply to email.....








[/quote]

Tim is the person that was our contact person for the Factory Rally. He seemed like a very nice laid back family guy. I had several occasions that arose while planning the rally which required contacting him. During the planning stages as well as during the rally, he was very easy to get in contact with.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

California Jim said:


> (tap-tap-tap on microphone) "hello. Is this thing on?"


Trust me, they are hearing us. Whether they are listening to us or not is still to be determined.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

California Jim said:


> But I don't want a new "super-Lite" camper. I want an OUTBACK! Better build it with white cabinets too or I'm outta here.


Amen, Brother Jim!

-CC


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Amen, Brother Jim!


Yeah, the third best selling trailer in the country and they change it!

Must be politicians!

Mark


----------

